# Man stomps Oscar



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I guess killing an Oscar is crimminal damage to property

http://www.comcast.net/news/strange/index.jsp?cat=STRANGE&fn=/2007/06/27/701127.html&cvqh=itn_fish


----------



## DancingBetta (Jun 28, 2007)

Woah... that's so mean to stomp an oscar though.

I heard about the same type thing except with a betta. The abusive boyfriend walked in to his girlfriend's house and put her betta in a blender.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

That was in my state.........how nice.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

There was punk in my daughter's highschool that took one of the teachers fish out of her classroom tank and smashed it between the pages of her text book. He didn't stay in our school very long.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Is your daughter's school accepting applications? :lol: The Oscar stomper sounds like a really outstanding citizen. Too bad he was charged when he was obviously innocent of any crime. (sarcasm)


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

That's sick. I hate hearing about animal cruelty/torture.


----------

